# 1 week -until scan- gender guesses please



## JasperJoe

Here is a pic of me and my 18 week bump and 12.5 week scan

Please try guess the gender for 1st June, see who's right x

this time next week I will know! I really have a feeling it's another boy ;0(

I will get used to the idea i guess x
 



Attached Files:







461896_10150969222030801_683435800_12323888_183618823_o.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 18









1.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## chetnaz

You are glowing Hun, pregnancy suits you. I cant see the nub, do you have a clearer pic?


----------



## Baby321

i guess girl by your bump looking a bit high and also by your baby's skull. Hope you get your little pink bundle.


----------



## JasperJoe

chetnaz said:


> You are glowing Hun, pregnancy suits you. I cant see the nub, do you have a clearer pic?

ty for compliment, can you believe some cheeky cow on FB said I look too old to be pregnant!? do I? made me paranoid now ;0(


----------



## chetnaz

JasperJoe said:


> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> You are glowing Hun, pregnancy suits you. I cant see the nub, do you have a clearer pic?
> 
> ty for compliment, can you believe some cheeky cow on FB said I look too old to be pregnant!? do I? made me paranoid now ;0(Click to expand...

whaaaaat? Ridiculous! You look great! Ignore her.


----------



## skunkpixie

:pink: xx


----------



## pinkribbon

I think boy x


----------



## JasperJoe

any more guesses? this time next week I will know


----------

